# Canadian Gold Medal Hockey Song



## Banned (Mar 13, 2010)

YouTube - The Canadian Gold Medal Hockey Song


----------



## Daniel (Mar 13, 2010)

Touching   The willingness to lose teeth really sold it


----------



## Mari (Mar 13, 2010)

I never lost a tooth playing hockey but I did lose one in diving (that water sure is hard in Canada). I did not win anything in the hockey pool but I did get honorable mention.  Mari 



> Honorable mention to Mari for being the only participant to have the perfect medal predictions.


----------



## Banned (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm afraid to ask, but I'm going to...how on earth did you lose a tooth diving, Mari?


----------



## Mari (Mar 13, 2010)

It was not on earth - it was in the water and is too embarrassing to tell - I will have to think about it. :red: Mari


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 13, 2010)

That must of hurt ouch i hate loosing a tooth.  I like the song that was Stompin Tom singing it right i remember him his songs are funny.


----------

